# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Its all Relative

## watson

Before all the plumbers get upset.........one of my Muso mates sent me this.

----------


## barney118

What's the rate for sparkies?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

Bwahaahahahaha....gold Watson, gold. :Biggrin:

----------

